# Ranger Regiment, and SOAR Medic



## knawgz (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello. I know I posted a similar question yesterday, but I have no idea how to delete a thread. I wanted to ask more specific questions. About both the 75th and SOAR medic slots. I have found, through research, that they are both possible to pick up while at AIT, under some circumstances. Who on here has in those positions? What was your experience in them?


----------

